# Crécquillon was the pupil of? and did he had pupills too or nope not that we know of?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I absolutly love the works of Thomas Crécquillon, his music in my head reach me in a singular way like none other, so i was wondering who teach Crécquillon or was he self thought (autodidacte= in french), did he had any pupil we know of?

What about it :tiphat:


----------

